# 2018 Jayco 34RSBS Nightmare



## MikeRI

Hi Everyone, 
 I am new to the group and wanted to share my awful experience with Jayco & the Jayco Dealer on the purchase of a brand new 2018 Jayco Jayflight 34RSBS 

September of 2018, Labor Day weekend while on a camping trip I made one of the biggest purchases for a hobby. I traded my brand new 2017 Jayco 267BHSW for a 2018 Jayco 34 RSBS. Pete's RV in Plainfield Massachusetts (Formerly known as McDonalds RV) had a major sales, and after a few hours had papers signed for yet another Jayco. After walking through the unit that days between my other half and I we had over a dozen issues needing repair before picking up the unit. After 3 weeks or purchase within 24hours of picking up the unit and bringing it home after “repairs and preparation inspection were done by the dealer (Which cost $1300.00)” a 3 page list of issues was noted. Being a veteran of owning RV’s with the prior knowledge i not only noted all the issues with the dealer but also with the Jayco Manufacture to make approvals for repair easier and simpler. The RV was dropped off to Pete's RV for warranty service before the first bill was even sent. Manager Greg of Petes promised to have the coach repaired before “snow hit the ground”, what happened from there was one of the biggest nightmares any paying customer would go through for the next 10 months. Issues with the coach involved things from slide outs now being aligned properly, to awning fabrics not installed correctly, a hole in the floor that can access the tires when slider is closed, to a bedroom door that couldn't open all the way because a cabinet on the wall was installed too close to the door. Quality was obviously missed when this coach was built and “inspected” between the manufacturer & dealer. After having zero communication from the manager of service at the dealer i had to drive 52 miles one way every two weeks to check on the progress of my unit. February of 2019 was here and the unit was still not completed. Interior walls were taken out and still not replaced and a tree had fallen on the back side of the unit gouging and scratching numerous rear panels of the unit. After getting no help from calling the manufacture and no help from the manager of service (Who called to tell me how he wasn't happy i went to Jayco about my service issues and that my brand new unit would be fixed the way he wants to fix it and that was it) I set out myself to find more help. Providence Convention Center was having the annual camper show for 2019 and I set out to find a rep from Jayco to find some help on my issues. While there I met one of the owners of Pete's RV, not only was he not apologetic for the poor service I had received he was unable to get any answers for why a customer was going through such a horrible experience at his dealer. In fact he went out to say that he is very close with the service manager and has never heard my name before nor did he know my unit had been in his facility since October. Not feeling any better about the answers i had been given I got to meet a Sales Rep for Jayco. This gentlemen was appalled by what I had gone through and not only shared his deepest sympathy for what I had been through but was willing to help keep a customer happy by offering his help on getting me a new replacement RV to help with the efforts of keeping a happy customer. Unfortunately the RV dealer that sold me the unit that I only had possession of for 1 month decided to say my brand new RV was worth $10,000.00 less then what i owed. Jayco could not flip the bill for that much money. After discussion with the Jayco rep, he assured me that he would communicate with the Manager of Warranty services for Jayco in Indiana to get my RV repaired and back to me before the 2019 camping season was here. After 3 calls with Jayco, Petes RV assured me that the repairs would be completed on the last week of March. After a long winter anxious to get my brand new RV i drove yet again to Pete's RV to get my camper. Upon arrival and going through the 3 page list of issues not 1 single thing was completed correctly and 2 ½ hours of watching Petes techs work on my camper all repairs were “best they could do” and off they sent me with my warranty repaired coach. Within the first trip more issues were found from Petes “best they could do repairs”, the bedroom dresser was reinstalled to the bedroom walls but the sliding cabinets were installed improperly and could not be opened or closed. The hole in the floor was “repaired” with a piece of foam duct taped to the underside of the unit. The aluminum panel walls were repaired with a sticker panel to cover the gouged aluminum which wore right through the decal right after the first trip. Within 3 trips the slide outs wore holes through the floors from dragging and continuing to be misaligned and improperly operating in and out. A list of 15 things were wrong with this coach. The nightmare had now gotten worse, i had reached out to the owner Todd of Pete's RV yet again to discuss the issues I was having. Instead of being sorry for the shotty repairs by his dealership he wrote back an email stating that he FWD the email to the Plainfield Pete's RV service manager Greg and he will set up an appointment to repair this coach. The same manager and service guys who did the best they could they wanted to fix my coach yet again. After calling Jayco they would not help in replacing this lemon of a camper, all they could offer was to have someone drive my camper over 1000 miles to Indiana in February of 2020 to hopefully fix the extensive repairs of my unit. Unfortunately Jayco claims to care about their customers yet never cares to call back a customer who has been through hell and back on the expensive purchase of a new camper that has been hacked by a shotty dealership. Do yourself a favor, stay away from this dealership & manufacture. They do not take responsibility for their products or their services. Don't be a victim like me read customer reviews and stay away from PETE’S RV.


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE

Mike-  This was an awful experience that no one should ever have to deal with when purchasing a camper.  I recently bought a Jayco- precept 33u class A RV.  I have had some issues with the fridge and the dealer RCD replaced the cooling unit and it’s working great now.  However, I have got to take it back in as the Jack is leaking fluid.  I sure hope I don’t go through what you did !


----------

